# How to take Xtreme Tren-XXL?



## DesertFox (Oct 14, 2008)

How should I dose Xtreme Tren-XXL? I don't get the instructions it is telling me. Should I just take 4 a day and buy two bottles to do a 50 day cycle (seeing as there are 100caps in each bottle)? I am planning on doing a Xtreme Tren-XXL + X Factor cycle.


----------



## CG (Oct 14, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> How should I dose Xtreme Tren-XXL? I don't get the instructions it is telling me. Should I just take 4 a day and buy two bottles to do a 50 day cycle (seeing as there are 100caps in each bottle)? I am planning on doing a Xtreme Tren-XXL + X Factor cycle.



a 50 day cycle?
not exactly my fortre... but i think a little intense, maybe we can get one of the experts to weigh in on this


----------



## DesertFox (Oct 14, 2008)

I have done a 50 day cycle with Activate Xtreme and X Factor before.


----------



## CG (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh shit well I gurss.. Afterall it is like a 7 week cycle.. Hmm idk if I would go that long, but then again my experience with shit is like nil.. Regardless, good luck bro, I'll keep my eye out


----------



## DesertFox (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks dude.

I guess I'll just go ahead and dose 4 caps daily of Xfactor and Xtreme Tren for 50 days.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 15, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> I guess I'll just go ahead and dose 4 caps daily of Xfactor and Xtreme Tren for 50 days.



Yeah, not a good idea. I'd wait until someone that actually knows what they are talking about to chime in. Xtreme Tren is a pro-hormone which means you will need PCT and other support supps, and you being 19, I can't imagine anyone here will recommend you take it at all....


----------



## zombul (Oct 15, 2008)

I would run 3 caps a day and see no reason to go over 4-6 weeks. It is mild on sides so if your dead set on running a long cycle it would be a good one. 19?? I wouldn't reccomend it at that age my friend, and I know no one ever listens which is why these will all be banned before long   What do you know about pct and cycle support. Prostate protection, cholesterol , bp ?


----------



## DesertFox (Oct 15, 2008)

From the description on that web page I thought no PCT was needed? I thought it was like Activate Xtreme?


So this supplement does require pct??? It looked like an awesome product to take since I had the idea I did not need cycle support of pct.

What other awesome testosterone booster would you guys recommend besides the obvious Stoked and Activate Xtreme?

I was looking into these products - 
MHP T-Bomb II 168tab
BSN Axis-HT


----------



## CG (Oct 15, 2008)

stoked, activate x and and x factor, check out amino89's log, he ran all three after running each individually... these are known as NHA's (Non Hormonal Anabolic) check here for more info

Good luck bro


----------



## zombul (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes Tren will require pct.


----------



## DesertFox (Oct 15, 2008)

Screw Tren then.

I am thinking of doing MHP T-Bomb II+X Factor for 50 days. Then after that is over I am thinking of doing Stoked alone for 50 days. You guys think this is a good plan?


----------



## gerard4864 (Mar 16, 2011)

bump


----------

